# P-Test for goats



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Has any body ever used the P-test https://www.emlabgenetics.com/product-page/p-test-livestock for their goats? Would you recommend it? I though i saw a thread on it, but i cant find it. If not, are there any other pregnancy test that you would recommend?
Thanks,
Nigerian Dwarf Goat


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Has any body ever used the P-test https://www.emlabgenetics.com/product-page/p-test-livestock for their goats? Would you recommend it? I though i saw a thread on it, but i cant find it. If not, are there any other pregnancy test that you would recommend?
> Thanks,
> Nigerian Dwarf Goat


I think i saw where the urine tests arent reliable. Blood is the way to go.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> I think i saw where the urine tests arent reliable. Blood is the way to go.


Do I just take the blood test to the vet?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Horrible I tried them a few years back and I dont think a single one was right. Big waste of money I will second blood test so much more reliable!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

thank you!
how much are the blood test?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> thank you!
> how much are the blood test?


Price depends on if you do it yourself or use a vet & which lab you use Ive seen $3.50-$6.50 plus shipping small flate rate $7.20


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Not only are the p-test unreliable, it's harder than heck to get the PEE sample. Once they know you are needing that they quit letting you watch them PEE. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, I've never heard any positives about any test other than blood or ultrasound.

Price would be: can you draw blood or need a vet to do it? you need the 3mL red top tube.
Using a vet, local lab or shipping it out? If shipping out you'd have to secure it in a plastic baggie, and use some form of packing to keep it from rolling around in a small box, guessing $7 for shipping if you wad up newspaper/scrap paper to put around it. I want to say Biotracking is like $6 per test? You can google Biotracking and find a lab nearest you.
I'm in KY and I've sent a blood test to one I believe in southern KY.

You can ask your vet if there is a lab you can go to that is local.
The University of Kentucky Livestock Diagnostics Lab is about 20 minutes or so away from me, and that's where I've started taking mine. My husband can do the blood draw, and I buy my red top tubes from a local equine hospital. It's $3 for the test, but a 1 time fee of $10 each time you drop off samples. So... $13 for 1 test. About the same as mailing it out. If I have it there by Wed 8:30am, I have results that afternoon. We honestly only tested a couple of times before this past fall, and did all 6 adult does in the last few months. Now I'll always want to confirm pregnancy like this instead of playing the waiting game lol.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> can you draw blood or need a vet to do it?


I watched a You-Tube video, and it seemed pretty easy, but i think I'm gonna have the vet do it for the first time...

I wonder if Texas A&M would do the blood test for me. They're about an 1 1/2 away, but i wont have to pay for shipping!! They do necropsy on goats, so I'm sure they could do that.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I am pretty sure that A&M does it! I will call them later and see for sure


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I am pretty sure that A&M does it! I will call them later and see for sure


@Nigerian dwarf goat. Here's Texas A&M's testing and fee schedules link, they're about 3 hours from me but my son lives in Bryan so I can send blood down with him when he visits 

https://tvmdl.tamu.edu/testing-information/fees/


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We usually have Dairy One pregnancy test our milk samples.


----------

